# Steve Jobs confirms Apple's new iPad



## mathepac (27 Jan 2010)

Steve looked fairly shook and far from his usual ebullient self at the event. The iPad looks and sounds like a coll device http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/

A concern I'd have is that it uses a proprietary Apple-designed A4 chip (I thought they'd divested themselves of their ARM, Motorola investments and capability) and they suffered in years past for their closed "isolationist" approach.

Financially they're very strong, design-wise, they are the tops, so hopefully the iPad goes at least as well as iTunes, iPod, iPhone, iMac, MacBook, etc.


----------



## RMCF (27 Jan 2010)

Loved his dress sense. You wouldn't know he was American would you.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Loved his dress sense...


Thanks - for years now he's dressed like me  I should have copyrighted the look.


----------



## gebbel (28 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Steve looked fairly shook and far from his usual ebullient self at the event.


 
Of course he did. The guy has major health issues and had a liver transplant last year! Quote from Wikipedia:



> On January 14, 2009, in an internal Apple memo Jobs wrote that in the previous week he had "learned that my health-related issues are more complex than I originally thought" and announced a six-month leave of absence until the end of June 2009 to allow him to better focus on his health.


 
In terms of the iPad, it will do well. But at the end of the day, it really is only a larger version of the iPhone/ Ipod Touch (without phone functionality of course).


----------



## Kine (28 Jan 2010)

Is it not just a glorified and overpriced netbook (granted I haven't looked into it in great detail yet)?

Granted, it will look slick and run smoothly, but you can get netbooks for half the price.


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Jan 2010)

Is it meant to be an alternative to the e-reader type yokes (that's a technical description btw)? Isnt there a Kindle and another brand that are market leaders.

I'm looking forward to when I can get the newpaper in eformat that looks like a page and can be read as is (i.e. without clicking into articles).


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2010)

Kine said:


> Is it not just a glorified and overpriced netbook (granted I haven't looked into it in great detail yet)?
> 
> Granted, it will look slick and run smoothly, but you can get netbooks for half the price.


 
Well yes, and it's sounds like a fancy "smart" sanitary towel with that name.

But... the iPod was just a glorified and overpriced MP3 player, the iPhone was just a glorified and overpriced Smart Phone. It took Apple to raise the game in innovation and product in all those areas.

I think the app potential for this is going to be the main thing and it pretty much being a blank slate and you build the utilities you want. Again nothing ingenius as such, but the apps market is a huge one. 

I think the wifi model will be the best (and cheapest) bet, not sure what the need is for the 3G.

However, like all Apple products probably better waiting for the second generation.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Jan 2010)

As an Apple admirer and sceptic, I haven't being paying close attention to the spec of this 'new' device.

Is this just an iPod touch, on steroids ? In terms of function, what can it do that the touch can not ? The bigger screen lends itself to being a competitor in the ebook market - is there any other functional difference ?


----------



## capall (28 Jan 2010)

Its hard to call sometimes with technical products what is going to become mainstream and redefine a market and what becomes a curiosity a footnote in techncial history. Apple have got it wrong as well as spectacularly right in the past

I really dont know about the IBOOK concept , I know i never want to be reading books for leisure on an ipad or laptop , but i am happy to read newspapers and do work related research online. There's more to it then just delivering the words to read ,I dont see print books being made redundant , I dont see the book industry being revolutionised the way the music industry has been

But I would definely like a big iphone ,which is what the Ipad seems to be, and I think the touch screen and the elimination of the physical keyboard is going to be the future


----------



## Slash (28 Jan 2010)

Kine said:


> ...but you can get netbooks for half the price.



Really? What is the price of the iPad and which netbooks are half the price of the iPad?


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2010)

TarfHead said:


> As an Apple admirer and sceptic, I haven't being paying close attention to the spec of this 'new' device.
> 
> Is this just an iPod touch, on steroids ? In terms of function, what can it do that the touch can not ? The bigger screen lends itself to being a competitor in the ebook market - is there any other functional difference ?


 
To be honest, the iPod Touch/iPhone on steroids is kind of true, but that's largely due to it using the same OS. That's got a few people in the media claiming it as a fancy iPhone, but that's not true. It uses the same OS because it's an OS designed specifically for a touch screen. Mac OS or even Windows aren't. 

It's what can be done with the apps when they're developed that'll be the big thing like fully operational word/excell/powerpoint apps. The demo video has a couple of apps showing and they look great, but remember the apps designers probably only had a couple of weeks to throw them together. Imagine what they'll be able to do once they get used to what the iBodyform...iPad can do.

There's also some negativity that it isn't basically a touch screen, stand alone Macbook or something. The downside is that it isn't really designed as a stand alone device (though let's face it there's an awful lot of laptop users who only use it for photos, internet, email etc so this is perfect), it's designed to be a condensed version of your home computer to take out and about. Who really needs the full capability of their home computer when in a coffee shop or whatever? 

Couple of things I'm still a bit irked about is the Flash issue. C'mon Apple! It's getting a serious problem now on the touch and phone without the flash recognition. I would have liked a built in camera, but that's more from a gadget point of view, I never use IM anyway....just want one is all. But a built-in video conferencing might have made this a good business product.

I'm not bothered about the lack of "multi-tasking", first that's easily sorted on the next OS update if needed, plus mutli-tasking slows everything down, plus it's not missed really on the touch or phone. Facebook and email updates are immediate, so why do they need to be running in the background?

Once the more buisness featured apps come through, like word, etc, they'll need to sort the multitasking out. You may need to browse while working on a doc. Closing down, saving, opening, hopefully cut and pasting, closing, opening, blah blah. It's going to be a pain.

The ebook thing hasn't really taken off, but I suspect more because it's another device you have to carry around. This way you've combined them and maybe it will open up the ebook market. Though I think the newspaper and magazine development will be the future. 

I keep talking myself into it then out of it.


----------



## Calico (28 Jan 2010)

I think it will be interesting to see what happens if the newspapers get together and decide to migrate to the iPad en masse on a pay per view basis. I know I would certainly miss my Irish Times online every day...


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2010)

capall said:


> ... I really dont know about the IBOOK concept ...


I'm not sure what you mean here. The iBook was the Apple's  transition product between the old PowerBook and the current MacBook / MacBook Pro. The iBook with its clamshell design and multi-coloured cases, put sexy and fun  into the boring grey-and-black laptop / notebook market and of course the idea has since been plagiarised shamelessly by the "me-too" makers ( yet again).


----------



## carpedeum (28 Jan 2010)

Credit to Apple for pushing out the envelope a bit further. I was a long standing Nokia fan and had E61 and E71 smartphones which were streets ahead of Blackberrys. I was won over to the iPhone through simplicity of use and the versatility built on the clever user friendly design. This compensates for bad battery life and absence of Flash.

I am going to wait for iPad v.2. I suspect that the HP Slate may have better functionality. Let the fashionistas and posers test the first one!

The Apple MacBook Pro offers better bang for bucks at present, especially if you get it in New York as a lot of people are doing in these recessionary times.

Check out the following good links:-

interesting perspective on Apple product strategy:
http://mashable.com/2010/01/28/what-we-learned-about-apple-yesterday/
What's missing from the iPad:
http://mashable.com/2010/01/27/ipad-whats-missing/

A comprehensive guide to the iPad:
http://mashable.com/2010/01/27/ipad/


----------



## schmile (28 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here. The iBook was the Apple's  transition product between the old PowerBook and the current MacBook / MacBook Pro. The iBook with its clamshell design and multi-coloured cases, put sexy and fun  into the boring grey-and-black laptop / notebook market and of course the idea has since been plagiarised shamelessly by the "me-too" makers ( yet again).




The ibook in relation to the iPad is actually an application for which you can download books from iTunes through a new iBook section explained by Jobs yesterday. It is in direct competition with other readers such as amazons kindle and sony's reader.



Slash said:


> Really? What is the price of the iPad and which netbooks are half the price of the iPad?



The iPads start at $499 and there are $599 and $699 prices. Since the exchange rate for apple products is not quite the same as usual exchange rates you can look at the cheapest possible price being about €400 although I would expect a lot more. Several netbooks are priced less than that and you must remember that price is just for the 16gb model.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2010)

schmile said:


> The ibook in relation to the iPad is actually an application for which you can download books from iTunes through a new iBook section explained by Jobs yesterday. It is in direct competition with other readers such as amazons kindle and sony's reader ...


Thanks I missed that bit of the video - good old "green" Steve doing his recycling bit with product names and trademarks!


----------



## schmile (28 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Thanks I missed that bit of the video - good old "green" Steve doing his recycling bit with product names and trademarks!



Yea I only remember because I was listening to it live last night and he went on and on and on and on. I kept listening incase we would see any other new products as I am debating a new mac as my old one is giving out but those were 3 hours of my life I will never get back!


----------



## RMCF (28 Jan 2010)

It will be most Apple products.

Looks lovely, is priced very highly, but which can be bettered by other brands.

But people will want one just cos its an Apple product and it looks nice.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> ... Looks lovely, is priced very highly, but which can be bettered by other brands ...


Such as?


----------



## MandaC (28 Jan 2010)

Love the ibook idea and will strongly consider an ipad!

When are they coming here!


----------



## schmile (28 Jan 2010)

MandaC said:


> Love the ibook idea and will strongly consider an ipad!
> 
> When are they coming here!



My guess would be May/June time. The first version is being launched in the US at the end of March followed by the wi-fi one at the end of April.

To be notified when does become available sign up here

http://www.apple.com/ie/ipad/notify-me/


----------



## DaveD (29 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> such as?



+1


----------



## Latrade (29 Jan 2010)

schmile said:


> My guess would be May/June time. The first version is being launched in the US at the end of March followed by the wi-fi one at the end of April.
> 
> To be notified when does become available sign up here
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ie/ipad/notify-me/


 
This is the annoying bit. There's no reason why the wifi only one can't be released at the same time, except that is to get the initial people queuing up at the door and signing up for contracts with the chosen network.

I seem to remember with the Apple TV they were all launched around the same time. Announced in Jan, in the European Apple shops by April.


----------



## Latrade (29 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> It will be most Apple products.
> 
> Looks lovely, is priced very highly, but which can be bettered by other brands.


 
As others have said, such as? (Don't mess with the fanboys).

But from looking at competitors products, they always try to outdo Apple with additional functions and features, the vast majority of which you will never use or just take up RAM. They miss the basic concept of design and functionality in their haste to compete.

Let's not forget also that Apple's created a whole new industry in the Apps market and one completely removed from the standard major software companies. The iPhone and the "open source" for the Apps has meant anyone can make decent money by creating an App in their bedroom. Again though, open source is hardly Apple's idea.


----------



## TarfHead (29 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> As others have said, such as? (Don't mess with the fanboys).


 
I think Stephen Fry has joined the Apple 'cult' 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/jan/29/stephen-fry-apple-ipad

I love the design and look and feel of the iPhone, but can't get past ..
- cost
- restrictions on music & video formats
- absence of a radio
- absence of a TV out function


----------



## RMCF (29 Jan 2010)

OK then, here's my own evidence, based on my own beliefs.


I have listened to an iPod. OK its a very clever interface and looks sexy, but I ended up buying a Sony MP3 player instead. Think the sound (the most important thing after all) is better than the Apple.

I have also owned a Creative MP3 player in the past, and that was easily as good as the Apple, but its not sexy and not an iPod so the sheep won't buy it in such numbers. Add to the fact that these brands, and in fact most brands, will let you play a range of formats, not just Apples own.

And I have also heard so many work colleagues and friends complain about how their iPod software and iTunes have taken over their laptop.


----------



## Latrade (29 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> OK then, here's my own evidence, based on my own beliefs...


 
The thing to remember though is that these products are post introduction of iPod. If it wasn't for the iPod the competition wouldn't have had to up their game, in fact they wouldn't even be in the market.

But yeah, there are better MP3 players, depending on what you want. For simple stuff like just listening to music, the Sansas are great.

But each new iPod, each new generation, gets means the competition have to go back to the drawing board.

The other things often mention like DRM and restrictions in files. Well it's an Apple product, so they want you to get the Macs to run it better and with no fuss. But it took the iPod and DRM to legitimise the legal music download market. That's why big retailers push the iPod over others, but without the issue of DRM on iTunes, the only way to get music digitally would be like it used to be: illegally.


----------



## UFC (29 Jan 2010)

Kine said:


> Is it not just a glorified and overpriced netbook (granted I haven't looked into it in great detail yet)?


 
We wish.

For starters, you can multi-task on a netbook; you can't multi-task on an iPad...


----------



## RMCF (29 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> The thing to remember though is that these products are post introduction of iPod. If it wasn't for the iPod the competition wouldn't have had to up their game, in fact they wouldn't even be in the market.
> 
> *But yeah, there are better MP3 players*, depending on what you want. For simple stuff like just listening to music, the Sansas are great.
> 
> ...



Thats the simple thing I was trying to say. End of.

For me the new iPad is not really necessary for anybody who owns an iPhone and Netbook or Laptop, but of course it will be bought by loads simply because "they want one". This is what Apple do really well. They make desirable products, which may not be the best in the market.


----------



## Diziet (30 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Thats the simple thing I was trying to say. End of.
> 
> For me the new iPad is not really necessary for anybody who owns an iPhone and Netbook or Laptop, but of course it will be bought by loads simply because "they want one". This is what Apple do really well. They make desirable products, which may not be the best in the market.



I think you need to define what 'best n the market' means. Apple products have superb usability. They are really good to use, intuitively and without making the user feel stupid. Yes, you can find products with more capability in each of the categories but there is a reason that many users of Apple products (myself included, and I have a very technical background) keep using them. 

So it is not fair to say 'simply because they want one' as though it is a bad thing! It is about time usability is taken seriously.


----------



## RMCF (31 Jan 2010)

Diziet said:


> I think you need to define what 'best n the market' means. Apple products have superb usability. They are really good to use, intuitively and without making the user feel stupid. Yes, you can find products with more capability in each of the categories but there is a reason that many users of Apple products (myself included, and I have a very technical background) keep using them.
> 
> So it is not fair to say 'simply because they want one' as though it is a bad thing! It is about time usability is taken seriously.



Sorry to go back to what I said before, but I was not disputing that Apple products haven't got the best user interface.

I said that there are better MP3 players than the iPod in terms of sound quality, which surely should be the number 1 priority in an MP3 player? For me it is. If you buy an MP3 player and don't think that the quality of the sound is of utmost importance, and perfer to worry about how the unit looks or how easy it is to use, then you have got your priorities all wrong.

And this is why I think Apple products do so well in terms of sales. Even if they aren't the best, people still want them due to how they look, how they are to use and how they are marketed.

But don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they are bad products. I have used a few and they are definitely good, but just not always the best.


----------



## VOR (2 Feb 2010)

Is this the competition from google?
http://www.neowin.net/news/google039s-tablet-ui-concept-pictures


----------

